# Cutting - Fat loss to muscle loss ratio



## dragon81 (Mar 29, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew some specific numbers during a good cutting cycle for fat loss to muscle loss. You are obviously going to cannibalize some muscle while cutting, but I have heard that what made ephedra so great was that it basically "tricks" your body into burning more fat than muscle. A friend of mine said that you should expect to lose fat and muscle during cutting at a 1:1 ratio. Basically, you're going to lose a pound of muscle for each pound of fat you burn. He told me that ephedra turned that ratio into more like a 9:1 ratio. Lose 9 pounds of fat for every 1 pound of muscle.

I'm still bulking so it will be a little while before I start cutting. I'm just trying to find out for sure how much muscle I should expect to cannibalize while cutting so that I can bulk accordingly. 50% fat to 50% muscle loss kinda sucks. 90% fat loss to 10% muscle loss sounds a hell of a lot better to me, but not sure if that really is the case. If it is, then I would really like to get some ephedra stuff before the ban hits.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

How do expect anyone to give you a defenite answer here?  it is all dependent on you, your metablosim and how you diet.

Lets just say you want to try and hard as possible to keep all your muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dragon81 *_
> A friend of mine said that you should expect to lose fat and muscle during cutting at a 1:1 ratio. Basically, you're going to lose a pound of muscle for each pound of fat you burn.



that is absurd, maybe if you go on a starvation type diet that would hold true.


----------

